# Best and Fastest Deer attractant?



## Semperfi87 (Apr 26, 2011)

With so many products on the market what have you had the best results with not talkin about corn


----------



## jbloss14 (Nov 28, 2009)

Deer Cane


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Great luck with deer cane.Poured out a gallon and had 177 pics in 4 days on it.


----------



## Squrl (Nov 16, 2011)

i just cleared a 4x4ft spot and poured a gallon of deer cane out right by a bottle neck,, no activity im hoping it was just a bad batch :thumbs_do


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

1 gallon of Deer Cane at my sites & they get hammered.


Sent from "dumb *******" using "smartphone"


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

depends where in the country you are at and what the deer are lacking in the soil. it honestly will take some trial and error to see what your deer like


----------



## LBL HUNTER (Jul 14, 2005)

I've had tremendous luck with deer cane as well. Some local guys in Western Ky started making and selling a new type of attractant called "infracktion" (not sure on the spelling). I put some out on my mineral sites and the deer are absolutely tearing it up! Its sold at Ky lake outdoor world and some outdoor stores in Murray, KY. I "googled" it and couldn't find anything. I'll do some digging and see if I can find some more info.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bb2


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweet feed.


----------



## Semperfi87 (Apr 26, 2011)

Acorn rage ? Anyone used it


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Semperfi87 said:


> Acorn rage ? Anyone used it


I used it last season. 80% of the deer went to the corn right next to it.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

corn


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Trophy rock along with c'mere deer


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm using attractant for the first time this year so I'm interested also. I put a trophy rock out yesterday with BoneDmonium around it. That stuff is too expensive so I'm going to buy a 40lb bag of BB2 and mix it with corn to make it last a little longer.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

A hott doe!!!!!


----------



## smally5 (Aug 2, 2010)

Trophy rock is great for the repeat customer without having to resupply. I used Bone D Monium for the first time and thought it was awesome. Acorn Rage blows, only raccoons hit it, the deer didn't even stop for it. Swamp Donkey crushed attractant has been great for me as well.


----------



## R u kidding me (Dec 19, 2010)

Deer Cane - tremendous trail cam activity where I used it.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

rice bran


----------



## Kpap21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Molasses corn and a mineral lick. 1000+ pics every 5 days.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> A hott doe!!!!!


I hear that.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> A hott doe!!!!!


I wonder if you chain a hot doe to a tree if that's considered baiting?? 😉


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

Anyone try Lucky Buck?
.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I like The liquid Acorn rage..


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

bowtechnow said:


> I wonder if you chain a hot doe to a tree if that's considered baiting?? &#55357;&#56841;


I'm sure if some of the pro baiters could do that they would,and they would still try and call it hunting.


----------



## RednekCitySlikr (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Another vote for Deer Cane. I've been getting it on sale for about $6 per bag, which does two lick sites. Really good results.


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> Anyone try Lucky Buck?
> .


i know quite a few guys around here that swear by it... It was fed on one of our properties and we deffinately could see the difference in the racks not sure if its the lucky buck or not but our other farm a mile or so away doesnt have near the quality of deer on it


----------



## roscorolin (Feb 2, 2012)

I have tried just about everything on the market over the last few years and wasted a lot of money in the process! By far the best luck I have had so far is with the crushed sugar beets. However, about the only thing I had not tried yet was BB2. I recently started trying that as well and have had even better luck than with the beets it seems. It smells so "grainy" strong even to me, so I can see why deer can find it so easy from farther away making it a huge positive. I do like the idea of mixing it with more corn though so may try that to stretch it out a bit. Got a couple nice bucks on cam so far this year so hope this info helps someone.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Scouting and a good funnel to a food source


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Lucky Buck, deer-cain, and sugar beet crush, have all worked for me in Ohio. If I put out corn they won't hit it much, maybe because we have over 1000 acres of standing corn. The sugar beet crush seems to be the best though.


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

I've used deer cane in years past and haven't had much luck. This year i'm trying something a little different, got me a trophy rock and some buck jam to see how that works out.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

the fastest I've seen was with C'Mere deer. I put it out at a new spot, and when I checked the cam, a small buck had found it within like 25 minutes of me leaving. I'm sure it was coincidence though. That stuff is too expensive just to use for trail cams, and we can't bait during the season in Va. I tried it once.


----------



## sticksnbones (Jul 30, 2012)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> Anyone try Lucky Buck?
> .


Lucky buck is very popular by us in Western Wisconsin and personally we have had great success with it. Plus they have a no question guarantee...if you say it doesn't work they will refund you up to five pails.


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)

Vanilla extract / veggy oil / water in a spray bottle.

Squirt everywhere and hunt the next day.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fatal attractions mixed with corn works awesome for me!!!


----------



## wvbowhunter4 (Jul 5, 2012)

bowtechnow said:


> I wonder if you chain a hot doe to a tree if that's considered baiting?? 😉


They would get you first for trafficking


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

iMadness said:


> Vanilla extract / veggy oil / water in a spray bottle.
> 
> Squirt everywhere and hunt the next day.



This actually attract?


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

deer cane and persimmon Buck Jam. They make it in corn and apple, but persimmon seems to work best. 
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_28964_-1?N=329212102


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)

kyle31490 said:


> This actually attract?


Yes...

It's what some of the expensive attractants mainly use. (c'mere)(I've read anyway)


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Where can one acquire the vanilla extract? and do you just use regular veggie cooking oil from walmart?


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

kyle31490 said:


> Where can one acquire the vanilla extract? and do you just use regular veggie cooking oil from walmart?


any supermarket will have the vanilla extract


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

This is legal in non baiting states and makes tall clover like crack to deer.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Very good info for me. Thank you!


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

R u kidding me said:


> Deer Cane - tremendous trail cam activity where I used it.


Do you guys use the already made kind, or the white powder that you mix with water?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Got to know the rules to use the rules to your advantage.:wink:


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Kpap21 said:


> Molasses corn and a mineral lick. 1000+ pics every 5 days.


Doesn't the molasses attract ants really bad? And if it does, do deer still visit the site?


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trophy rock for me sucks. Deer cane is allright but the best by far is buckjam.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Monster bucks7 said:


> Trophy rock for me sucks. Deer cane is allright but the best by far is buckjam.


You ever try pouring the buckjam on the Trophy rock?


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Signs that read stuff like NO HUNTING-NO TRESPASSING-PRIVATE PROPERTY-KEEP OUT!


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Trophy rock has worked great for me.


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

buck jam and corn seemed to work well for me in southwest ohio. 

Tired something else, The name slips my mind. I thought it was called trophy buck or something like that. I remember it was a 40 or 50 lb white bag with a red block around the writing and a buck head on the front for the apple flavor. The feed claimed to grow bigger bucks. I tried everything. Poured buck jam all over it, mixed it with corn, and a combo of the latter. The deer just wouldnt eat it. I tried contacting the company via email to ask them if I was doing something wrong. They said no the deer sometimes wont eat if they arent hungry... they sure ate a lot of corn when I put it out after their product. When I asked the company for my money back they simply did not reply.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Where's Bruce? said:


> Signs that read stuff like NO HUNTING-NO TRESPASSING-PRIVATE PROPERTY-KEEP OUT!


Those are usually the best places to go,just have to be stealthy!


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

All you Deer Cane users- Try this to save you some cash:

The main ingredient is Sodium Carbonate. Go to the store and buy the biggest box of baking soda possible. I think its around 4-6 lbs, usually around the clothes detergent section. Baking soda is Sodium Bicarbonate- Put it in a pan in the oven at 400 F and bake it for 1.5 hours. This releases the CO2 and your baking soda is now Sodium Carbonate. Add this to your existing licks or mix in some salt and make a new one... I've been using this method for a while and it works well. The baking soda only costs me $2.14. If you prefer the Deer Cane liquid, just mix this dry material in a bucket with some water and apply. Good luck


----------



## montecg5 (May 8, 2005)

Lucky buck is all I use but I put out some new stuff the other day crushed up mineral rock with black magic deer cane. In two weeks they dug a hole and a half. Have 15 different bucks hitting my lucky buck though.


----------



## STRAITBT (Jan 12, 2009)

Lucky Buck and Deer Cane Black Magic...started a lick last year, hadn't refreshed it all since August of 2011 and to this day, they are still hitting it regularly!

We have had tremendous luck with the Black Magic and placing it on older, starting to rot stumps...two to three bags a year per stump will get through - and we are getting on average 2500-3500 pics every two weeks on 5 licks - sometimes up to 2000 per lick depending on the weather (rain seems to suck them in even more)


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## MathewsOhio (Feb 9, 2012)

Corn and sweet corn flavored buck jam. BB2 worked great too. No luck with Deer Cane or Cmere deer


----------



## bow ben (Mar 15, 2012)

A big steaming piss in the middle of an active scrape works well for me and it's free.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

The fastest attractant I have seen is a lure called butternut. I still use it to attract deer to the camera. Since using it, I haven't had a time when I haven't had a deer on the camera in any new area I am checking out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

A 10' fence that's 40 yards long by 40 yards wide. Put the blind right in the middle, dump a bag of corn in front of you, acorn rage behind you, buck grub to the left, and deer cane to the right. Have your buddy open the barn door that holds 200"ers or better and hope one gets close enough to make the shot.

If the buck is eating corn out front it's an easy Texas heart shot, if he's eating buck grub shoot him in da face, if he's lapping up some deer cane spine shoot him, and if he's eating acorn rage take a picture and send it to me because ***** ate every bit of that crap when I put it out a few years ago and I'm convinced deer hate it!!!!!


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I'm sure if some of the pro baiters could do that they would,and they would still try and call it hunting.


Let me guess if she had 2 acres to walk around in and I hunted outside it on a trail leading to it it would be so much harder.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

haven't checked my cam yet but I put out Deer Cane and molasses stuff... I'll give it a few weeks and report back


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

50# bag of sweet feed gets ate the quickest, and I get the most pics per week off it.. Its about 2$ a bag cheaper than corn..


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> a hott doe!!!!!


 x2!


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dig a big hole
Fill it with ice
Open a can of peas and place them around the edge of the hole.
Then when the deer comes to take a pea? You kick him in the ice hole. 

:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

a car running around 65 mph seems to attract a few!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Tiggie_00 said:


> Dig a big hole
> Fill it with ice
> Open a can of peas and place them around the edge of the hole.
> Then when the deer comes to take a pea? You kick him in the ice hole.
> ...



I am going to try that...


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Peanut butter! Take the cap off and screw it to a tree, then cut the bottom of the jar off and screw it back on the cap that you just screwed to the tree! The deer love it, but it does get expensive. Try the dollar stores that sell food to get it cheap. You can even mix in some brown sugar with a he peanut butter!!


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

My friend uses Lucky Buck in Indiana....they love it


----------



## SKEETER621BP (Feb 2, 2011)

Trophy rock cmere deer and corn o and like two five gallon buckets of apples


----------



## rancher011 (Feb 5, 2012)

50lb bag of sweet feed + 50lb bag of corn + molasses Buck Jam. I mix the corn and sweet feed together and pour 50lbs of the mix in front of each of my cameras and then pour some of the Buck Jam over it. Have only put out 2 50lb trace mineral blocks, 2 20lb trophy rocks, and 2 50lb bags of corn this year starting back in the first week of June. Did what I described in the first sentence last year and deer were all over it but it will get kinda expensive if you put it out regularly especially when corn is like $10.75 a bag right now


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Store brand grap drank. 1 pound poored on a rotten log or stump after some molasses. Works ok for a few days to get a site started for under $2.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1433765&d=1344302470


----------



## Rowdy25 (Jan 17, 2010)

A+++++ on the cheap peanut butter. Im trying Pop Corn too. Cheap, light and salty. they love it. Theres a zoo near me that has a herd of Fallow deer that eat it. Thats where I got the idea from.


----------



## iandahunter (Sep 1, 2010)

Monster Raxx! when I put it out I immediately have deer on it within 3 hours of putting my cams out! I have been absolutely blown away by its results! I have tried many different attractants and yes deer cane works yes..but man Monster Raxx is absolutely amazing u guys need to check it out! monsterraxx.com!


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Tiggie_00 said:


> Dig a big hole
> Fill it with ice
> Open a can of peas and place them around the edge of the hole.
> Then when the deer comes to take a pea? You kick him in the ice hole.
> ...


Haha yeah and for those who are against baiting, they can use this simple technique.

1. Dig a hole
2. Name it love
3. Watch deer fall in love


----------



## tomsterms (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't tried this "Deer Co-caine" recipe, but I did find it to be an interesting read...
(Copied from another forum)

about growing antlers on deer you need to take a look at what is the make up of a deer antler.

Hardened antlers contain 40 to 50 % organic matter from mostly proteins while the most abundant minerals consist of calcium and phosphorus. The demands for these minerals on a daily basis can be significant for antler production.

In addition, a lactating doe's milk contains high percentages of both calcium and phosphorus to pass on to their young, also causing a significant mineral drain on the doe. What makes all this significant is the fact that phosphorous cannot be synthesized by the body so it must be provided in needed levels in the animals diet. This is where a mineral mix such as this could be very valuable if an area is lacking in these naturally.

trace mineral salts do two things for deer. The first and foremost is it does have the salt/sodium attract the deer and promote the use of the mineral. Secondly, it provides the trace minerals such as magnesium and potassium that are very important to heard health but are not found in significant quantities like others.

Stock salt is again like part of the above. It has the sodium to attract deer to the minerals, Most mineral mixes have salt as their most abundant ingredient since a mix of just phosphorus, calcium, and other trace minerals have little attraction to deer once mixed with the soil.

As for directions of use we suggest using a 3-pound coffee can to measure out 1 part dicalcium phosphate, 2 part trace mineral salt, and 1 part stock salt. Mix all these together once ready to use but keep components separate during storage. Dig a hole in the soil about 36 inches wide and 6 inches deep and mix the mineral well with the soil. This should be replenished after 6 months and then once a year thereafter. Most use seems to be during the spring and summer months on mineral licks. It's a good idea to keep these areas replenished and stocked in the same spot to maintain use.

Because of shedding of the summer coat begins this time of year the deer need the salt, and maybe next year you will get this out early in the year to help with antler growth and fawn health.

Print this off and take with you.
WHITETAIL DEER HOMEMADE MINERAL MIX RECIPE
Ingredients: Makes 200 lbs. for about $23.00
1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores.
Comes in 50lb. Bags at around $11.00 you need one bag.
2 parts Trace mineral salt, the red and loose kind without the medications.
Comes in 50lb bags at around $5.00 you need 2 bags.
1 part stalk salt, ice cream salt
Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $2.00 you need 1 bag.
Directions:
-use a 3 pound or similar size coffee can to use as your measure for each part of the mix.
-mix altogether well but not until ready to use keep ingredients separate until ready to put to use.
-dig or tear up a circle in the soil about 36 inches wide and about 6 inches deep.
-mix your mineral mixture with the soil.
maintenance:
-replenish in 6 months with fresh supply of mineral and then each year there after.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Butternut. No longer available but it was the best/fastest attractant


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

HOOSIER55 said:


> i know quite a few guys around here that swear by it... It was fed on one of our properties and we deffinately could see the difference in the racks not sure if its the lucky buck or not but our other farm a mile or so away doesnt have near the quality of deer on it





Cool, how many buckets a year do they go through?
.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I use a pair of Tiny52's dirty socks and hang them in a tree 200 yards up wind works like a champ.


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

There is some older stuff called deer dynomite i put out a stick last year and its an ankle breaker now they gott a 2 foot deep hole were they have been killing the spot. pm me i have quit abit if you might wanna buy some.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I use a pair of Tiny52's dirty socks and hang them in a tree 200 yards up wind works like a champ.


 it's a time tested formula!


----------



## zpf (Aug 13, 2012)

I have great luck with rice bran. Tried lots of shelf attractants and several feeds. The deer on my places take rice bran 2 to 1 over corn all day, any time of the year.


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

Sweet feed...most of this other stuff mentioned is a minreal/salt product which is great in the spring and early summer..those become dormant around here by late july


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

Tried deer cane here around cincinnati oh... they don't even seem interested in the spot. Corn seems to be the best so far. I am going to try some buck jam. a couple local guys recommended it saying they have had a lot of luck with the apple flavor.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Plain old corn with dry mollasses mixed in is the best I've used.....and the cheapest


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

fx4hauler said:


> rice bran


x1000!! 

we bought 8 tons of rice bran this year. we wont use all of it this year but that is our main feed. we can put out a 50lbs bag and it all be gone in 4 days. one weird thing though is that 8 years ago when we started hunting our property we put out some rice bran and it molded cause it sat there so long with no deer ever touching it but now it gets eaten just as quick as it gets put out.


----------



## brodbeckrt (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently found a very informal summary on DIY attractants and recipes :http://thearkansashuntingandfishingforum.com/InexpensiveDeerAttractantSecrets.pdf


----------



## Rem2002 (Feb 16, 2012)

Fatal Attraction Sugar Beet Draw. They also have a feed product that is all whole grain.


----------



## xt deerslayer (Feb 16, 2008)

Fleet Farm trace mineral block for cattle, same ing. as most deer mineral blocks.$5.99 50# block, split it in half with splitting mual makes them easier to carry.


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

lucky buck, and does not attract *****


----------



## Biblethumper (Aug 5, 2012)

Kpap21 said:


> Molasses corn and a mineral lick. 1000+ pics every 5 days.


That's a lot of pics


Sent via smoke signal using Tapatalk


----------



## Biblethumper (Aug 5, 2012)

Rem2002 said:


> Fatal Attraction Sugar Beet Draw. They also have a feed product that is all whole grain.


This


Sent via smoke signal using Tapatalk


----------



## ssw (Feb 6, 2009)

i trieed it and liked it used deer cane and corn lastmostly does an fawn picts for some reason this year i put at lucky buckand all i have picts of bucksin 13 days got ninepics of three shhooter bucks every morning from 430 600 then at night they com in at 830 to 11they are a bachlor group and have to check twice to 3 times a day


hedp said:


> .
> 
> Anyone try Lucky Buck?
> .


----------



## IseenaBigUn (Jul 28, 2012)

good ideas


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Black magic! It's no joke!!


----------



## Outdoorswild (Oct 10, 2016)

I have used the Deer cane, and Mineral rocks with good results. But the last couple years I started using a new product out on the market called ''Buckshine''.
Its a liquid based attractant, all natural, and was created from a 45 year hunting veteran guide.
The first season I used Buckshine, I only used about a cups worth poured on a old pine stump. With in 6 hours I harvested a fine 10 point swamp white tail giant.
The second year in a different location were I had only seen doe, fawn yearlings and small bucks, I placed a cup full on a moss covered rock. By the next morning a tall tined 13 pointer appeared during lit hours, wary but interested in the scented moss.
This product even works on bear!
It is expensive though, far more than Deer cane, but it lasts forever. I have been using the same one quart mason jar for 5 years now.
Here is a link to the web sites for Buckshine.
http://buckshine.webs.com/

http://replures.webs.com/


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Hanover Hydro said:


> Black magic! It's no joke!!


The Black Magic in a bag is awesome! I used this stuff this summer and I had mature bucks hammering it all summer. I had an 8 year old come to it the first night that I put it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

50# bag of corn


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Outdoorswild said:


> I have used the Deer cane, and Mineral rocks with good results. But the last couple years I started using a new product out on the market called ''Buckshine''.
> Its a liquid based attractant, all natural, and was created from a 45 year hunting veteran guide.
> The first season I used Buckshine, I only used about a cups worth poured on a old pine stump. With in 6 hours I harvested a fine 10 point swamp white tail giant.
> The second year in a different location were I had only seen doe, fawn yearlings and small bucks, I placed a cup full on a moss covered rock. By the next morning a tall tined 13 pointer appeared during lit hours, wary but interested in the scented moss.
> ...


Interesting. First post and it is on a 4 year old thread and advertising a new product. With pics straight from their website.


----------



## Outdoorswild (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes I have used Black magic also, it got good results.


----------



## Outdoorswild (Oct 10, 2016)

frankVA said:


> Interesting. First post and it is on a 4 year old thread and advertising a new product. With pics straight from their website.


Don't put too much thought into it Frank. I am new to this group ''true'' and noticed a thread that had my interest which I could contribute.
I have used Buckshine and been on guides from R.E.P. Lures, so why wouldn't I mention a product or service that has worked for me? ''That's what the thread is about.''
And of course my pictures are on R.E.P. Lures sites, I along with other customers send them our success photos.


----------



## Outdoorswild (Oct 10, 2016)

Its been a bit slow this season. Got a lot of wind spooking the deer, and rain almost every other day.
Camera's on the Buckshine site are only showing Doe's with yearlings and smaller bucks, nothing over 8 points.
But, its still early and the ruts just warmin up.
On the other site, I sprinkled some Cane in the middle of a Turnip patch, and Buckshine on a boulder to the patches west side.
Got 2 small bucks during day time hours with several doe, but a big 10 showed himself around midnight. He had no interest in the Buckshine or the Cane, his interest was marking the edges to tell the youngsters it was his area.


----------

